# Need help with preparing a journal article for submission



## SusieMach (Oct 18, 2018)

I've recently completed my dissertation study and would like to publish. Do I need to put any other names on the byline besides myself? My advisor and committee are not involved in this article in any way but I wasn't sure about the legality involved when they were the ones signing off on the dissertation.

Thanks,
Susie


----------



## bdcharles (Oct 18, 2018)

Hmm I would ask your university, maybe the faculty head, how best to proceed.


----------



## epimetheus (Oct 18, 2018)

What subject is this? Generally anyone who contributed to the work should be included; journals often have specific guidelines for this. Your supervisor should know.


----------



## clark (Oct 19, 2018)

Yes, it is a delicate issue-- most of the chin-stroking caused by how "published" will be construed.  You say you hope to "publish".  If your committee has "signed off" on the dissertation, that means they confirm that the dissertation meets the 'requirements' for the PhD, often phrased as "a significant" (or "original") contribution to your academic field.  Your committee's names are irrelevant at this stage--they didn't WRITE the piece--they would be duly noted in an Acknowledgements section.

I'm surprised at your stated hope to publish in a Journal.  Most dissertations are book-length. * THE* issue, either way, is: if you post significant chunks in an online workshop such as those available in Writing Forums, will those chunks be regarded as *'PUBLISHED'*? That question needs to be answered by your potential publisher or Journal.  Most publishers are ok with online Workshop forums that are private, invite-only, small-membership forums in which works posted are assumed to be "drafts-in-progress" and--the key--*closed to search engines.

I'm assuming that publishing HERE would be an intermediate posting--for feedback only.

* ​I'd suggest that getting a comment in writing from the publisher or Journal would be a VERY wise precautionary move.


----------

